
Show HN: Notethis – Capture attention on your website - jqquah
https://notethis.io
======
carusooneliner
Some more details on the landing page will be helpful. The features could use
more explanation.

~~~
jqquah
Hi, thanks for the feedback. I will improve the landing page.

